# kcnc pulley



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, I have a sram red derailleur, I'm looking for a pulley, kcnc or token.. I would like to know if someone has this setup with kcnc, because my LBS told me, he think with kcnc we can not use the kcnc bolts, because the sram red bolts are longer or something like that??

could you give me some infos about that... on kcnc or token pulley on red derailleur??

and.. what about 10t or 11t.. I know nothing on that,, can I use 2 11t or 1x11t and 1x10t.. and which one goes on top

thanks


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

According to Fairwheel Biles its an 11T.


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

Im using KCNC for both jockey wheels on a Red RD. No problems. Looking to try pulleys from AFCBike.com/tr/ next though.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

What's the reason to change the pulleys? Is it weight (how much) or function?


----------



## jonleestrong (Jan 10, 2011)

Sram red pulley will spin 5x more than KCNC pully...I'm switching my shimano pully out for SRAM Red.


----------

